
This is how your world could end - DrNuke
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/sep/09/this-is-how-your-world-could-end-climate-change-global-warming
======
DrNuke
"Today, the most common maximums for wet-bulb temperatures around the world
are 26C to 27C. Wet-bulb temperatures of 35C or higher are lethal to humanity.
Above this limit, it is impossible for humans to dissipate the heat they
generate indefinitely and they die of overheating in a matter of hours, no
matter how hard they try to cool off.

“So we were trying to get across the point that physiology and adaptation and
these other things will have nothing to do with this limit. It’s the easy-bake
oven limit,” he said. “You cook yourself, very slowly.”"

~~~
pacifist
It seems no one wants to comment on the end of the world so I will. This is
scary shit and needs to be shared. Challenge accepted.

